
Writing an OS in Rust (Second Edition) - apo
https://os.phil-opp.com
======
panpanna
I think these posts will be much more enjoyable in 2020 when we hopefully have
a stable compiler. Not a huge fan of switching to nightly to get certain
functions.

And don't get me started on the cross compile support. While Go ships a single
binary that supports many targets, in rust you need to mess with rustup,
compile your own libraries and even then it might not work...

Can't wait for 2020 to arrive.

~~~
dual_basis
Is there some guarantee that the features you have mentioned will arrive in
2020, or are you just wishful?

I too am waiting for a time when Rust's cross-compile support is as good as
Go.

That being said, if my application can work with a garbage compiler, is Rust
still the right choice?

~~~
panpanna
I think the features are already accepted, we just need to wait for them to
mature and find their way into the stable version.

